# 4710 E-hydro Trans/hyd Fluid



## IHEAD (Feb 4, 2008)

I GOT THIS TRACTOR ABOUT 2 1/2 YEARS AGO AND HAVE PUT ABOUT 150 HRS ON IT. THE INSTRUMENT PANEL HAD BEEN REPLACED SO I DON'T KNOW THE REAL HOURS. THE DEALER THAT I GOT IT FROM SAID THAT ALL FLUIDS HAD BEEN CHANGED, SO I DIDN'T WORRY , JUST KEPT THINGS FULL.
WHEN I WENT TO CHANGE OUT THE HYDRAULIC FLUID, THE MESH SCREEN HAS SOME METAL PARTICLES. 
I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THINGS BANGING OR STRANGE NOISES. ON THE 3 POINT, THE SYSTEM SEEMS TO PULSE, ESPECIALLY WHEN IT IS LOADED. THE LOADER DOES NOT PULSE AT ALL, VERY STEADY. HAVE ADJUSTED THE DRAFT DROP, BUT DIDN'T HELP. 
WHEN I GOT THE TRACTOR, THE DEALER INSTALLED A 2133 GREAT BEND LOADER, AND I HAVE SINCE INSTALLED A POWER BEYOND KIT.
I AM GOING TO PUT A NEW MESH SCREEN SINCE I DON'T TRUST THE ONE THAT IS HAVE. DO THE DEALERS USE A SPECIAL FLUID TO FLUSH OUT THE SYSTEM BEFORE REFILLING?
ARE THERE ANY INSPECTION PANELS FOR CHECKING GEARS OR BRAKES? 
THE HYDR FLUID WAS VERY DARK, I ASSUME BECAUSE OF THE BRAKES. ON THE OTHER EQUIPMENT THAT I HAVE, THE FLUID IS CLEAR.
THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE HELP. YOU HAVE A GREAT SITE.
IVAN


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The metal shavings are in there because it was a new machine and the initial break in period is when the oil is in there for the first time and it is cleaning out all of the gunk from something new, hence the metal shavings. Usually the machine will have you change the oil after the first fifty hours of use to get the gunk out of there and then you can follow the standard maintenance schedule, same with any other peice of equipment. Nothing to worry about, just clean out the screen and put it back in.

As far as the hydro fluid being dark, does it look like it is dirty, if so, maybe it just needed to be changed. Ya never know.

The pulsing. is it pulsing when you put it down or up, or will it be sitting at a standstill and randomly drop an inch but then correct itself?


----------



## IHEAD (Feb 4, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE QUICK REPLY. I WOULD OF THOUGHT THAT THEY WOULD HAVE CLEANED THE SHAVINGS OUT IF THEY DID DO THE PROPER SERVICE. THE FLUID IS DARK BUT DID NOT HAVE A BURNT SMELL. I JUST DON'T TRUST REUSING THE OLD SCREEN SINCE THERE STILL SHAVINGS EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE STUCK PRETTY GOOD. THE PULSING IS WHEN THERE IS A LOAD THAT IT WILL DROP AND THEN CORRECT . THE LITTLE LIGHT ON THE FENDER THAT MONITORS THE ELECTRICAL WILL BLINK. DON'T KNOW IF THIS HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. THE BOOK SAYS THAT IT MEANS SOMETHING IN THE ELECTRICAL END.
IVAN


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The three point dropping and then readjusting quickly is normal. A little oil will just seep through the cylinder when sitting for a couple minutes and then will readjust. Nothing to be worried about, the light blinking is probably just from the sensor sensing it dropped and compensating. I'm assuming the light goes out right away.

The fluid you are replacing it with, is that a clear or a yellowish color? If so, the old oil was probably just really dirty. Some dealers will tell you they flushed all the fluids, but really just change the motor oil and check the fluid levels to reduce costs or they might just have a mechanic who was a lazy a$$ . 

I think I have deduced that the machine was used and you bought it from a used lot at the dealer. As long as there are no rips or tears in the screen, you can reuse it as long as you get all the shavings out.

Now that I look at it, this post goes on forever:tractorsm


----------



## IHEAD (Feb 4, 2008)

I'M SORRY, YES IT IS USED, 2001. I'M PUTTING JD LOW VIS HY GUARD BACK IN. IT LOOKS LIKE WHAT I DRAINED OUT.
I'M NOT USED TO THE 3 POINT DROPPING. I HAD A WHITE THAT I COULD LEAVE UP FOR AT LEAST 2 DAYS BEFORE DROPPING DOWN. YOU COULD STAND IT UP ON THE REAR WHEELS AND IT WOULD BE STEADY. KEPT IT FOR 20 YEARS.
THE LIGHT BLINKS MOST OF THE TIME. THE SENSOR FOR THE PARKING BRAKE STAYS ON A LOT EVEN THOUGH THE BRAKE IS OFF. THAT MIGHT BE MOST OF THAT PROBLEM .
THANKS
IVAN


----------

